#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-24
<c0ngr355> am si eu nevoie de o persoana care stie python
<c0ngr355> si daca e si din pitesti e parfum
<michiduta> Salutare
<michiduta> Am un  mouse pe usb care nu functioneaza bine pe sistem instalat dar functioneaza bine pe sistem live
<michiduta> Aveti idee de ce?
<SoulRaven> vezi daca ti-l vede in lsusb
<Guest42599> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-05-26
<ubuntu-visitor5> buna
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-21
<BlueChaos> salut
<BlueChaos> e careva? 
<c0rnel> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-22
<tilgath> buna tuturor
<tilgath> as vrea un pic de ajutor
<tilgath> am pe desktop tv-maxe 0.07 si nu stiu de ce imi blocheaza compul
<Cracknel> !ping
<Libertiny> pong
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-23
<keops> careva?
<keops> careva?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-24
<unkn-error> sal
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-25
<unkn-error> sa jucat careva de aici cu plymont / boot splash?
<unkn-error> plymouth 
<unkn-error> nu stiti cum il "dezactivez" sa se vada doar textul cand booteaza?
<alinrus_> vezi in /etc/default/grub
<alinrus_> tre sa scoti quite si splash de acolo
<alinrus_> parca
<alinrus_> quiet
<unkn-error> alinrus_: merci
#ubuntu-ro 2012-05-27
<romica> va rog frumos, Cum curat/verific spatiul disponibil intr-un notbook de 4 GB cu Linux Mint, care are 512 MB RAM?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-25
<crismblog> `neața
<ovidiu-florin> ce mai faceți lume?
<ovidiu-florin> pe unde bântuiți?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-05-26
<[hex]> salut de fiecare data cand pornesc sistemul am la output device: dummy output acum asta nu e o problema findca dau sudo alsa force-reload si totul merge perfect dar as vrea sa stiu daca este vreo metoda prin care sa automatizez repornirea
<[hex]> sau poate chiar sa rezolv chestia cu dummy output fara sa fie nevoie de repornirea alsa / pulseaudio
<qkdt> salut la fiecare pornire de sistem am la output devices dummy output
<qkdt> si singura rezolvare este sa bag un alsa force-reload
<qkdt> nu ma deranjeaza foarte tare asta dar, as vrea sa stiu daca e o cale
<qkdt> sa rezolv asta sau sa automatizez procesul
<ocsi-bm> qkdt , o solutie temporara: adauga /sbin/alsa force-reload  in: /etc/rc.local (inainte de exit 0)
<qkdt> ocsi-bm da, cred ca asta e cea mai eleganta solutie
<qkdt> merci
<qkdt> ca sincer imi e frica sa ma bag iar in drivere si in configurari
<qkdt> ca inafara de asta totul merge perfect
<ocsi-bm> poate i-si revine dupa un update
<qkdt> urmatorul update de kernel?:-?
<ocsi-bm> alsa sau pulseaudio
<qkdt> ah, inteleg
<qkdt> da, meanwhile o sa folosesc micul workaround de mai sus
#ubuntu-ro 2014-05-20
<ivali> Salutare. Dupa ce am upgradat ubuntu la 14, diacriticele din chromium se vad ingrosate. Are cineva idee de ce? Am incercat sa mesteresc ceva din encoding-ul de la browser dar nu a mers.
<ocsi-bm> încearcă cu: mv ~/.config/chromium ~/.config/chromium_bak && rm -r ~/.cache/chromium/
<ivali> nu merge. cumva cred ca e legat doar de anumite fonturi si se face fallback la fonturi fara diacritice. cred ca se poate rezolva altfel. o sa revin daca rezolv
#ubuntu-ro 2014-05-23
<Magneto> sal mai
<Magneto> cineva ? 
<Magneto> ...on ? 
<FlowRiser> Magneto, da
<Magneto> sal
<FlowRiser> salut ^^
<Magneto> fain
<Magneto> is d p windows ... dar sper ca merge si asa 
<Magneto> :)
<FlowRiser> merge, daca nu vrei sa vb despre windows
<FlowRiser> :))
<Magneto> parca retin pe cativa de aici cand intram de pe ubuntu
<Magneto> nooo ... stai linistit
<Magneto> auzi
<Magneto> ai vzt xmen days of future past ? 
<FlowRiser> nu, ma duc duminica la el
<Magneto> moi just que j'arrive ... 
<Magneto> super super film
<Magneto> de unde esti flowriser daca nu te superi ca te intreb 
<Magneto> ?
<FlowRiser> din Constanta
<FlowRiser> tu?
<Magneto> eu din arad
<Magneto> din judete cam opuse
<Magneto> am intrat pe #freenode
<Magneto> si i-am intrebat de film
<Magneto> si mi-au zis sa merg in alta parte
<FlowRiser> foarte frumos :))
<Magneto> a zis unu ca ii plac mai mult filmele vechi
<Magneto> si acum m-a invit. unu pe un canal nou
<Magneto> unu din sua
<Magneto> daca vrei te invit 
<FlowRiser> ce canal?
<Magneto> #LiberateYourself
<FlowRiser> ia sa vad
#ubuntu-ro 2016-05-29
<crismblog> V3n3RiX, când faci un iso nou dăi un clean înainte, mai ales la terminal. Arată urât că apare în istoric comenzile folosite de tine.
#ubuntu-ro 2020-05-20
<telnetter> salutare
<telnetter> care ma poate ajuta si pe mine 
